# B414 points



## Ronnie Deans (May 22, 2019)

Hello everyone . I have a international b414 gas engine tractor. I cannot find a set of points to replace one in it. I determined it has Delco distributor in it with tach housing on side. I ordered points twice but got wrong ones. It's definitely not IH distributor, ruled that out from pics. Were any other distributors used in these tractors?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If this is the distributor you have, and it should be a Delco Remy unit: https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr57566ar351172

The points are available through your Case IH dealer, part # 3072998R92 or 3072997R91

I would recommend you take the old points with you to get the correct set. If the distributor still has the Delco tag, most NAPA stores can also obtain the correct points if they have someone over twelve to assist.


----------



## Ronnie Deans (May 22, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> If this is the distributor you have, and it should be a Delco Remy unit: https://partstore.caseih.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr57566ar351172
> 
> The points are available through your Case IH dealer, part # 3072998R92 or 3072997R91
> 
> I would recommend you take the old points with you to get the correct set. If the distributor still has the Delco tag, most NAPA stores can also obtain the correct points if they have someone over twelve to assist.


----------



## Ronnie Deans (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for quick response. Yes my distributor has the wire going trough side with rubber grommet as in pic. My points have stud with knut on side. The ones I ordered have have piece to mount to side of distributor with bolt. Thank you for part number. I'm going to dealer today.


----------



## John Stanley (May 28, 2020)

Hi Ronnie, 
You could have either Delco or Lucas. The British assembled B414 might have the Lucas. Do the plug wires screw into the cap?


----------

